# Betta and Pictus



## Colbyt546712 (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a 55 gallon fish tank that has 9 10.5 inch plants (well planted) I don’t have any fish in it yet. I have a canister filter and a 150w heater. My friend has a Pictus catfish that is going to outgrow his tank. I also want to put a Betta fish in my tank. Will there he Amy problems with the Pictus and the Betta? My friend feeds the catfish sinking pellets, And I feed Betta fish floating pellets. I know it’s plenty of room for them. I just want to know if there will be any problems.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Catfish of any species will eat anything they can fit in their mouth. At a max of around 5" long they could probably fit a betta in their mouth. If you betta ever becomes sickly, like Swim bladder or general lethargy, the catfish will eat him. Catfish are cleaners, and it is their nature to eat anything that doesn't swim fast enough.


----------



## Colbyt546712 (Aug 1, 2018)

My friend has tiny Minnows in his tank and he also has some little plecos, both are way smaller than the Pictus... I was also wondering if the Pictus would come up to the top of the tank for the Betta


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Did you know a catfish will do whatever they want? Each one is an individual, and you won't know what the catfish will and won't do until they do it. I only know for a fact that if your fish feels ill the catfish will strike. And not all Bettas stay at the top. I see mine sleep on the bottom all the time. A healthy betta won't fall prey I think, as long as its fins don't get in the way. Even African dwarf frogs may bite a Betta's fin, and they aren't able to eat a betta. So, Don't bet on that catfish being unable to eat a betta. 

I kept dwarf bumble bee catfish that only get around 2" long, and if any of my Platys or guppies fell ill, the next day I would only find the skeleton of them. I had to put them in a mesh container to keep my little catfish from killing them overnight. The healthy fish were fine though. 

I know a 5" catfish will simply swallow a betta, they aren't very big, so you probably won't even find a skeleton, just one less fish.


----------



## Colbyt546712 (Aug 1, 2018)

If I increase the amount of fish in the tank, will that have any effect? Also if I feed it sinking pellets would that make any difference?


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Colbyt546712 said:


> If I increase the amount of fish in the tank, will that have any effect? Also if I feed it sinking pellets would that make any difference?


 Nope. 

You need to feed sinking pellets anyway, and fish are Always hungry, they will eat until bloated.


----------



## Colbyt546712 (Aug 1, 2018)

It’s a Pictus catfish that’s grown up with fish it’s whole life and never attacked a single one. There have been no problems with it


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

That's great, good luck, its your choice, you have all the information you need. 

Catfish of every species have the same rule: if it fits in their mouth and doesn't get away, its food. Every species. Pictus are the same.


----------



## Colbyt546712 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok thank you for all the information


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

https://www.fishkeepingworld.com/pictus-catfish/
Here's some great info if you want to keep them.


----------



## Colbyt546712 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you! That halped a lot!


----------

